# Movies



## ChickenAdmin

Every forum needs one. This is the official movies thread. 

Anyone seen anything good lately? 

I caught Drive a couple of days ago. Pretty intense, but done by the same director who did Valhalla Rising, another movie I really liked.


----------



## Shalva

I keep saying that I am gonna go to the movies and I feel like I never get there ... so I will be looking at this thread closely


----------



## rob

i havent been to the movies since 1977 lol. i do enjoy watching dvd's though.


----------



## Sundancers

Looks like we have a trend going here ... It has been years ...


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I watch everything at home. With a four year old and a new one on the way actually going to the theaters is a hard thing to do.


----------



## UncleJoe

Last time I went to a movie it was The Lord Of The Rings. 2002-3? Yeah I don't get out much either.


----------



## Sundancers

UncleJoe said:


> Last time I went to a movie it was The Lord Of The Rings. 2002-3? Yeah I don't get out much either.


Hey ... I have it on dvd.

But never saw it on the big screen ... 

What can I say ...


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I saw Lord of the Rings at home too. If they do a re-release I would go check it out in theaters.


----------



## Sundancers

I saw where they were doing a Spiderman 4 (I think it said 4) ... and no I'm not a fan. 

I'm thinking they need some new folks out there in movie making land with some "new" ideals!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

It's a new Spiderman. I wasn't a fan of the older ones.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Anyone see anything lately?


----------



## ThreeJ

Last movie I went to was The Avengers. Took the kids. I enjoyed it. The kids want to see The Amazing Spiderman next.


----------



## Rachael

I love going to the movies and watching dvds at home.... too films that I like to list


----------



## Keith

I'm a documentary junkie. Just got a pass to watch Merlove last night, got through about half and noticed it was 1AM so will finish the rest tonight.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

How was it?

I too watch a ton of documentaries.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1787791/ - Resurrect the Dead: The Mystery of the Toynbee Tiles

This was interesting, but I still need to finish it.


----------



## Rachael

The Avengers was an awesome movie.... if you like Marvel then I would recommend Captain America, Thor and the Iron Man movies.

Also the Hunger Games was a really good movie and the books (its a triology) are a brilliant read... I couldn't put them down


----------



## Rachael

The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel is a nice light feel good movie


----------



## cindy

we watch everything at home now too especially since I bought my hubby a top of the line 65 inch Panasonic 3D TV for his birthday so now we're collecting 3D movies and I must say Avatar in 3D is awesome!!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

cindy said:


> we watch everything at home now too especially since I bought my hubby a top of the line 65 inch Panasonic 3D TV for his birthday so now we're collecting 3D movies and I must say Avatar in 3D is awesome!!!


You like the at home 3d? Any complaints? I've looked at a couple of different models in store and was never happy with what I saw. It was fun, but when I moved it went back to 2d.


----------



## cindy

love it! I bought him the Panasonic VIERA 65" Class VT50 Series Full HD 3D Plasma HDTV 
we also tried other brands at the stores and didn't like them. Plasma makes a huge difference the LED 3D tv's are aweful.
just not the same effect. the Panasonic is awesome and is REAL 3D people come watch movies with us and its fun to watch them dodge objects
that look like their coming right at them so far everyone who has been to my house to watch movies has been amazed. with our setup it doesn't matter where you move it looks the same and doesn't go in and out. my great room is 25ft x 25ft and at that distance the 3D is perfect. the only
down side it the 65inch is very heavy...oh and there a lil expensive.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

How many glasses did it come with? Is it expensive to buy more?


----------



## cindy

the Panasonic came with one pair then we purchased more they were like 60 bucks ea they are the ones made by Play Station.


----------



## 7chicks

The Lucky One was really good. Jack & Jill with Adam Sandler was hilarious! A Little Bit of Heaven was really good but NOT a comedy like it was listed as at Redbox! Its a drama that will make you cry! Kate Hudson, Whoopi, Kathy Bates in it. Kate did an excellent job portraying her role. I won't say anything more or it'll be a give away to what happens in the movie. Change Up was NOT worth renting.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Any suggestions for the weekend? 

I'm still at home with the kids so I need something to do.


----------



## Sundancers

A movie I just might go to ... Lawless.

The true story of the infamous Bondurant Brothers: bootlegging siblings who made a run for the American Dream in Prohibition-era Virginia. Inspired by true-life tales of author Matt Bondurant's family in his novel. 

The Bondurant kids gave it mixed reviews but the grandkids loved it. As it is a local story, I might check it out.


----------



## Energyvet

And Shia Lebouf. Trailers were outstanding. Its playing locally here. Drive past the theater yesterday. :-/


----------



## BootedBantam

Anything with Jason Statham. I love hitman movies, used to name all my cats after actors and actresses names. I also like documentaries. The last one I saw was on hemp and its medicianal and eco friendly benefits. You don't get high from hemp and I boil the seeds in tea,"hulled hemp seeds along with corriander seeds and fennel seeds. Very healthy. Here is a movie quote see if anyone gets it "say what again"


----------



## Energyvet

Seen the new Expendables 2? It's kinda fun.


----------



## Sundancers

Sundancers said:


> A movie I just might go to ... Lawless.
> 
> The true story of the infamous Bondurant Brothers: bootlegging siblings who made a run for the American Dream in Prohibition-era Virginia. Inspired by true-life tales of author Matt Bondurant's family in his novel.
> 
> The Bondurant kids gave it mixed reviews but the grandkids loved it. As it is a local story, I might check it out.


A little more blood than I like (but that is Hollywood.) But all in all a good movie.

Funny, sad and some good ol action.


----------



## Energyvet

So you saw it tonight then. Good to know. Glad you had a good time. Maybe I'll go Tuesday.


----------



## earlyt89

How many people love 8SECONDS? Covering the story of a great American and one of the worlds best bull riders.


----------



## Chickenboy

I love that movie but the end is what gets my family


----------



## cogburn

Lane Frost !! I rodeo'd in high school, steer wrestling and roped some and was startin on bulls around the same time he was killed. I rode 5 bulls total, never very good, too top heavy..lol. But I started and quit because of him... I've got every NFR from 82-92 on video tape seen em all a hundred times... Seen a bunch of the old great ones ride in person.. Good times !!


----------



## earlyt89

Well damn. I lived my whole childhood by that movie. We didn't have cows but the neighbor did. I rode for a couple years. Until that mare almost killed me. Stupid horse. Yea no more holdin on with your legs after that. Had to quit football after that too


----------



## cogburn

How old are ya?


----------



## earlyt89

23............


----------



## ChickenAdmin

earlyt89 said:


> Well damn. I lived my whole childhood by that movie. We didn't have cows but the neighbor did. I rode for a couple years. Until that mare almost killed me. Stupid horse. Yea no more holdin on with your legs after that. Had to quit football after that too


My father in law used to ride. I've heard many stories about those days.


----------



## cogburn

earlyt89 said:


> 23............


Awww.. You're still a pup, I figured you were about 35 or so.. I'll be 43 my next bday... But don't tell nobody... Shhhhh


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Anyone see anything good lately? 

I saw Lorax on DVD. Pretty good, but a little long.


----------



## earlyt89

That movie LOOPER with Bruce Willis is pretty good. I like the new Hobbit movie too. It's kinda like Lord of The Rings but funnier


----------



## kahiltna_flock

The hubby and I had a date night and we saw Promised land. It was an alright movie but one I would rather have paid to rent than seen at the theater.


----------



## robopetz

Gonna watch Les Miserables tomorrow. Anyone seen it yet?


----------



## kahiltna_flock

robopetz said:


> Gonna watch Les Miserables tomorrow. Anyone seen it yet?


Yes, I loved it! I saw it when it came to Honolulu way back when I lived there. They did a great job on the movie.


----------



## ThreeJ

We went and saw Skyfall on a Sunday afternoon.... All I can say is AWESOME. But of course I am a big 007 fan.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

earlyt89 said:


> That movie LOOPER with Bruce Willis is pretty good. I like the new Hobbit movie too. It's kinda like Lord of The Rings but funnier


I've read mixed reviews, but I still can't wait to see it on DVD.


----------



## Energyvet

If Django doesn't win best picture, I'll be shocked. It's amazing!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

That's what everyone is telling me. I really want to see it now.


----------



## Chickadee

We're mostly DVD watchers here, but I had planned to see The Hobbit in theaters -- can't find anyone interested in going. We tend to like older movies because so much today is just blood and gore, horror, violence, etc.


----------



## Sundancers

Chickadee said:


> We're mostly DVD watchers here, but I had planned to see The Hobbit in theaters -- can't find anyone interested in going. We tend to like older movies because so much today is just blood and gore, horror, violence, etc.


We went to see the Hobbit (3 D) ... Had to leave about 30 minutes into it. I could not watch it with the glasses and without them it was just a blur. 

In the past I could watch a 3 D movie with out the glasses but not this one. Not sure what they have changed but I know I will give other 3 D movies a pass from now on. (sigh)


----------



## Energyvet

I watched Lawless last night. Disturbing and cruel.


----------



## Sundancers

Energyvet said:


> I watched Lawless last night. Disturbing and cruel.


Yea, that is what happens when you mix bootlegging, corrupt law and gangsters together ...

I did see it and I did like it ... What can I say, it was local history. (with a hollywood twist.)


----------



## fuzziebutt

It's hard for us to watch a movie around here, because we won't tolerate the language that nearly everyone from 14 and up thinks is cool. So that lets out nearly everything with an R rating. But we did watch Taken 2 and liked that. Hubbo is a real Liam Nissan (ok, that's a car, right?) fan. We rented The Grey, and if you want a synopsis of that, sit in the freezer, and scream the "F" word, and that's it.

Anyone seen anything good that isn't profane or Will Ferrell?


----------



## Energyvet

Moonrise kingdom. The fantastic mr. fox. By the same guy. You will love both.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Energyvet said:


> Moonrise kingdom. The fantastic mr. fox. By the same guy. You will love both.


I totally lived moonrise kingdom.


----------



## robopetz

I just saw Pitch Perfect, was good and funny!


----------



## kahiltna_flock

kahiltna_flock said:


> I totally lived moonrise kingdom.


Loved...........


----------



## Sundancers

Rachael said:


> Also the Hunger Games was a really good movie and the books (its a triology) are a brilliant read... I couldn't put them down


We got the Hunger Games on DVD the other day ... Interesting and different. We are watching it again tonight.


----------



## Energyvet

Read the books. You won't be able to put them down.


----------



## Sundancers

I've heard there is a sequel in the works for the Hunger Games ... I need to look into that. (I didn't think I would like it) 

But as I said it was interesting and different.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I like originality. That is the number one factor on whether I will enjoy a movie. I can enjoy the most boring trifling movies as long as it's something I have not seen before.

Here's an example.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Into_Great_Silence


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I need something new to watch. Any suggestions?


----------



## MichiganJay

We really enjoyed Freaks and Geeks on Netflix, has James Franco And Seth Rogan also Jason Segal.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

That is a fantastic series. One of the best!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Austin said:


> Anyone see anything good lately?
> 
> I saw Lorax on DVD. Pretty good, but a little long.


I thought Lorax had too many songs. Just me though.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I don't know what to expect from Kids movies to be real honest. It seems like it was on par with the other kids movies I've seen,


----------



## chickenlady84

We saw The expendables 2 at home 
and it rocked. The last movie we saw in theater was the first one. We saw x-men wolverine at the drive in and it was great. But nothng recient


----------



## Energyvet

Try moonrise kingdom or the fantastic mr fox if you haven't seen them yet. Very original. Or Django for adults. Lots o language - pretty typical for tarentino. Lol


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Energyvet said:


> Try moonrise kingdom or the fantastic mr fox if you haven't seen them yet. Very original. Or Django for adults. Lots o language - pretty typical for tarentino. Lol


Moorise was one of the better Wes Anderson movies. I felt Fan Mr. Fox was lacking considering what Anderson can accomplish.

I agree about Django. Awesome movie.


----------



## rob

django is a fantastic movie, i loved it. the kind of film i could watch over and over.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

It is. I've seen it twice now.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Avengers was pretty awesome too


----------



## lilbitjessi

I have one that looks like that, so far I think it might be a jersey giant. I have two white and one black from a chicken grab bag I ordered from cackle. They started the same size as everyone else but after three weeks they are larger then most.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

lilbitjessi said:


> I have one that looks like that, so far I think it might be a jersey giant. I have two white and one black from a chicken grab bag I ordered from cackle. They started the same size as everyone else but after three weeks they are larger then most.


???.......


----------



## ChickenAdmin

New member learning how to post if I'm not mistaken.

I saw Finding Sugarman.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2125608/

It's quite the story. A no name musician makes it big in South Africa and does not find out till 30 years later.


----------



## kaufranc

Saw World War Z. I liked it and I usually don't care for zombie movies or Brad Pitt. They did a good job.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

I want to see R.I.P.D. It seems funny.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

kaufranc said:


> Saw World War Z. I liked it and I usually don't care for zombie movies or Brad Pitt. They did a good job.


I really want to see it, but I have to wait for video.



Itsacutefuzzball said:


> I want to see R.I.P.D. It seems funny.


Agreed.


----------

